# Easy switch between Tivo Guide and Grid Guide



## wer (Jun 28, 2007)

How about making a one-button way to switch between the Tivo-style guide and the Grid guide? They are both useful for different purposes, but right now it takes 8 button presses to switch between them. :down: 

Hey, that "TV Window" button isn't doing anything....


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The 'TV Window' button isn't on all remotes - it isn't on the HD, S3, or DVD remotes. 

But yeah, shortcuts would be nice for some of the guide options.


----------



## steve101 (Jan 4, 2005)

Also would be really nice if the shortcuts were configurable
in the Tivo Central settings. For instance you could link
Tivo-5 to Yahoo Weather instead of the hard linked
function it now has.


----------

